# What type of fliud in dump trailer?



## RYDER

I have a dump trailer that has a monarch hydro pump I want to change the fluid in it but I can not find what type to put in it?


----------



## basher

ATF is best.


----------



## RYDER

Thanks for the info.


----------



## grandview

What color fluid is in there now?


----------



## B&B

grandview;570535 said:


> What color fluid is in there now?


Exactly.

If it looks to have a red tint to it then use ATF. If it's clear then use regular old hydro oil.

Note: It's actually safe to mix the two as well.


----------



## basher

since he was draining it I thought ATF would be best. Easiest to find on the street, easier to get into the pump (Qt vs 5 gallon pails) as for performance about the same.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Get a pail of UTF.....

That atf will just leave a bad taste in your mouth.......lol


----------



## B&B

basher;570564 said:


> since he was draining it I thought ATF would be best. Easiest to find on the street, easier to get into the pump (Qt vs 5 gallon pails) as for performance about the same.


Hydro oil isn't as tough to find as it once was in small quantities. Most parts stores have it in qt bottles. Even Wally World does now.

And sure the performance aspects are similar between the two (at least for this application), however the biggest issue with swapping ATF into a system thats been run on hydro oil (if it has) is that unlike hydro oil, ATF is _highly detergent_ and will attempt to clean out any gum, varnish or sediment (usually from the packings) on an older or neglected system thats been previously run on hydro oil and can clog the pickup screen and/or valves if equipped in the process. Many guys are not aware of the cleaning capability of these detergents. We actually used to soak grimy/greasy engine, trans and differential components in 5 gal buckets of used ATF in order to clean them (before parts washers). Parts would come out sparkling clean and like new due to the detergents in the ATF.

So in general if it has ATF in it now, its fine to replace it with ATF. But if it has hydro oil in it and you replace it with ATF consider youself forewarned.


----------



## powerjoke

we buy hydro by the drum and i have it dyed red like ATF.....because alot of the transmisions (yes even allisons) take straight hydro fluid. and because i like the red color lol

i thought it was pretty crazy the first tiem i saw my ol'man poor some ATF on a oil stain on the shop parking lot years ago......untill a garden hose took off the ATF and the stain 

PJ


----------

